# Warning about Internet Explorer from the German Government



## PETERFC

Hi All

It would appear that the Government in Germany are warning it's people against using IE dated 16th Jan 2010 so it's just happened. Surly when a Government make so bold a warning it's got to be time to at least Try another browser. I use Firefox but there are others to choose from. The link below explains all.

The fault with IE has been reported to have be put on the internet for all the pond life to exploit.

Peterfc

German government warns against using MS Explorer

The German government has warned web users to find an alternative browser to Internet Explorer to protect security.

The warning from the Federal Office for Information Security comes after Microsoft admitted IE was the weak link in recent attacks on Google's systems.

Microsoft rejected the warning, saying that the risk to users was low and that the browsers' increased security setting would prevent any serious risk.

However, German authorities say that even this would not make IE fully safe. 

BBC News - German government warns against using MS Explorer


----------



## mitz

It would seem that this has been knocking about since the 16th December:
Microsoft Internet Explorer users told to switch browsers over 'zero-day' flaw | Technology | guardian.co.uk
No problems here yet!


----------



## siobhanwf

I have for some timme been usiing firefox or Goole Chrome.

You can download Google Chrome here Google Chrome - Get a fast new browser. For PC, Mac, and Linux


Fast and effective


----------



## HappyasLarry

France now joins Germany in warning against using IE....

Internet Explorer: Germany warns against using IE after Microsoft admits its browser was weak link in China Google hacks | Mail Online


----------



## HappyasLarry

siobhanwf said:


> I have for some timme been usiing firefox or Goole Chrome.
> 
> You can download Google Chrome here Google Chrome - Get a fast new browser. For PC, Mac, and Linux
> 
> 
> Fast and effective


Hi Siobhan, thanks for the link, we have now downloaded Google Chrome and although it is slower somewhat than the IE we normally use, after doing lots of research and speaking to an IBM senior techie friend of ours in the UK, this seems to be the safest option somewhat at the moment given the current problems with IE, etc... Thanks again.


----------

